# nitrogen fixing bacteria



## DankHobbyist (Nov 29, 2014)

Does nitrogen fixing bacteria create any problems in soil or final product.  I think they create ammonia.  Xtreme Azos is product I am asking about.


----------



## umbra (Nov 29, 2014)

I use it, no problems


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Umbra.  Just got some today.  Can't wait to use it.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 3, 2014)

I believe nitrogen fixing bacteria is one of the main beneficial microbes that are helpful to a soil environment


----------

